# ThermoWorks ChefAlarm



## smokewatcher (Nov 9, 2013)

I received a promotional email from ThermoWorks advertising a new cooking probe called the ChefAlarm for $59...

The first probe-style cooking alarm built for commercial kitchens. Pro-Series probes survive wide temperature ranges and are sealed against moisture. Includes constant Min/Max display, high and low alarms, adjustable volume and a CAL adjust for fine tuning the accuracy. Includes zippered case. Durable housing with molded-in seals. Available in 9 colors

http://thermoworks.com/products/alarm/chefalarm.html


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2013)

looks great you gunna get one?? let us know what you think if you do -


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 9, 2013)

All my other ones died on me recently, so yeah I just pulled the trigger on one along with a needle probe.


----------



## the zil (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been eyeing this up. Did you get it yet? What do you think? I like the idea of the low temp feature. I could sure use that for making yogurt


----------



## wy will (Apr 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried one of these? I am looking for a cooking probe. I would get the maverick, but I have heard about a lot of issues with the probes on them and that the 3' cables are too short.


----------



## tcs1 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have it and love it.  I have used the Maverick for a long time and I like having the transmitter/receiver and I will buy more in the future.  However, this unit's quality far exceeds Maverick.  It doesn't have the transmitter/receiver, but it is very functional and extremely accurate.  My next purchase is the bluetooth unit.  I'm pretty sure I will make up for the additional expense due to the quality of the unit.  Great purchase


----------

